# my betta insults me...



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is the story, i take good care of my betta.. i provide hm heater, air pump, balanced diet and etc and i have never seen him blowing any bubbles nests, well it was fine for me. But then, recently, i had to go to somewhere for about 10 days, and when i came back, i saw the tank with millions of bubble nests, but the water was all greasy and poo everywhere. So here is the question... do they prefer dirty water since he built so many bubble nests while i was away? (its rhetorical question)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No Bettas should be in very dirty water. They should have at least two water changes a week. They are very prone to fin rot so the water needs to be clean. He may have just come into maturity. How old is he? Some just take a little bit longer.


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

but he blew so many bubble nests when i was away, and the water was extremely dirty at that time


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

They need clean water, I agree. Even if he is building bubble nests he still needs clean water, all fish do.


----------

